# Where does Mail store its messages?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

If I want to make a back up for my messages in Mail what is the folder that stores it all? Sort of like the Microsoft User Data folder.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

its in the 
mac HD/users/your user name/library/mail

Nick


----------

